# Need Help-Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for 2020 R-line



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

I want to purchase the Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for my 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line.
I found an install video on YouTube that also included a link to purchase this unit on Ebay. 






I clicked on the link to purchase and looking at the compatible vehicles the site states this unit is NOT compatible with with my 2020 Tiguan. However, it is compatible with a 2019 R-line.

If you have a 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line and have purchased this unit, I would appreciate if you would confirm that it fits and where you purchased it.

Thanks for all your help in helping me locate and buy this unit!


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I purchased this one: US $55.81 15% OFF|STYO for VW Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A|Auto Fastener & Clip| - AliExpress

Fits my 2020 Highline 4Motion R-Line just fine.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

jonese said:


> I purchased this one: US $55.81 15% OFF|STYO for VW Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder 5NG857922A|Auto Fastener & Clip| - AliExpress
> 
> Fits my 2020 Highline 4Motion R-Line just fine.


Could you post a few pics of it installed? I'm interested but I'm curious about fit and finish. Thanks in advance


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

My 2020 looks like the upper tray edge trim is slightly narrower than the one in the video. now if its a visual illusion or if the tray area is slightly wider and the upper edge is dimensionally the same. i dont know. I will try and get a picture. I have had mine out and I guarantee you will lose one of those little metal clips...they do not stay on when removing and fall into the dash area...hopefully it wont go out of site. I lost one to the abyss.....


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

herkguy said:


> My 2020 looks like the upper tray edge trim is slightly narrower than the one in the video. now if its a visual illusion or if the tray area is slightly wider and the upper edge is dimensionally the same. i dont know. I will try and get a picture. I have had mine out and I guarantee you will lose one of those little metal clips...they do not stay on when removing and fall into the dash area...hopefully it wont go out of site. I lost one to the abyss.....


I lost 1 as well, and honestly I really believe to save money they put 1 less clip on the 20s, because I had 3 clips come off and they were all just sitting there and I used a magnet and there was nothing anywhere down below.

I will say that on the 20 vs the 19, the box on the 20s isn't as perfect of a fit, edge seems up a little on the front right corner (closest to passenger seat).


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

Ordered mine from aliexpress for my 2020 SE-R due to arrive any day now


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

This my 2020, thought the top lip might be skinnier than the one in the video for installation
FE452F6B-CD05-4AC9-B859-CCBF1E85D408 by eric peltier, on Flickr


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

stormTrooperIG said:


> Ordered mine from aliexpress for my 2020 SE-R due to arrive any day now


Please let me know how it fits once you receive and have installed. I would appreciate and pics you would have once installed

Also how long it took to get to your location.

Thanks.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

RCDheliracer said:


> Could you post a few pics of it installed? I'm interested but I'm curious about fit and finish. Thanks in advance


Here's it on my 2020. Not sure there are fitment issues, the back right corner maybe slightly raised, but it's not something that sticks out.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I have this too on my 2019 from eBay and the fitment is just okay. Its slightly warped so opposing edges are slightly lifted. Its hit and miss but works good otherwise. I would rather have the central speaker and the Dynaudio system but oh well....NA 3rd world problems!


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

jonese said:


> Here's it on my 2020. Not sure there are fitment issues, the back right corner maybe slightly raised, but it's not something that sticks out.


Awesome! thank you for the pics


----------



## jdmltntdi (Apr 7, 2019)

Put one from Ali Express in my 2020 SEL P R Line. Updated with







pictures.


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

jsmBora1.8T said:


> I want to purchase the Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for my 2020 Tiguan SEL Premium R-line.
> I found an install video on YouTube that also included a link to purchase this unit on Ebay.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jsmBora1.8T (Feb 23, 2003)

I received my Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder from Aliexpress. Installed it and it looks and works great!

Thanks guys for all your help!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AliExpress here and since it doesn’t have a large amount of storage, granted better than the tray, I used mine to hide my EZPASS Flex. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> AliExpress here and since it doesn’t have a large amount of storage, granted better than the tray, I used mine to hide my EZPASS Flex.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does your pass read while the lid is closed or does it have to be popped? I use to hid mine in the glovebox and it would not always catch it.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Reads while the lid is closed. Never had an issue. Painted it with matte black automotive peel paint, then 3M automotive Velcro tape to attach. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> AliExpress here and since it doesn’t have a large amount of storage, granted better than the tray, I used mine to hide my EZPASS Flex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New here so apologizes. But do you have the link to this available? Trying to find a good one for my newly acquired 2019 Tiguan but having a hard time locating one that has been confirmed a success.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

AliExpress, but I’d have to find a new link. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

No problem and no rush. That would be much appreciated!


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

tcedwards said:


> No problem and no rush. That would be much appreciated!


I got this one, no issues whatsoever with the product. Seller was very slow to ship it though!

C$ 72.98 30％ Off | Car Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 5Ng857922A








62.76US $ 31% OFF|Car Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 5Ng857922A|Gauge Sets & Dash Panels| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> I got this one, no issues whatsoever with the product. Seller was very slow to ship it though!
> 
> C$ 72.98 30％ Off | Car Front Central Console Dashboard Storage Box Holder for Tiguan Mk2 2017 2018 5Ng857922A
> 
> ...


Thanks, DoC! Do you happen to have any photos? Some of the things (not about that one in particular, just in general) I’ve read say one or more corners stick up a little. This one was perfect for you? Did it come with any of the tools needed to get the old one out?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

tcedwards said:


> Thanks, DoC! Do you happen to have any photos? Some of the things (not about that one in particular, just in general) I’ve read say one or more corners stick up a little. This one was perfect for you? Did it come with any of the tools needed to get the old one out?


Perfect fit, no corners sticking up.
I can’t recall if it came with “tools” but nothing is really needed other than a wedge or flat screwdriver just to get it started, then just used my fingers to lift the rest of the clips up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcedwards (Oct 20, 2021)

DoC0427 said:


> Perfect fit, no corners sticking up.
> I can’t recall if it came with “tools” but nothing is really needed other than a wedge or flat screwdriver just to get it started, then just used my fingers to lift the rest of the clips up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I just ordered this same box. Delivery mid Nov.
No biggie, I'm in no rush...

Bob.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Lost two clips to the abyss, went for a drive shortly after. Heard one fall to the left after turning on the heater around the instrument cluster area, and the other fall to the right after taking a corner a little faster. Haven't heard them since and it's been over 30 minutes of driving. So out of sight out of mind. If they do become a gremlin I guess I will pop open the center console trim and take a peek to see if I can spot the little suckers if they fell further. Anyone know where the best panel to removal is, to access the largest cavity of the dash / console areas?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Burkett.ACB said:


> Lost two clips to the abyss, went for a drive shortly after. Heard one fall to the left after turning on the heater around the instrument cluster area, and the other fall to the right after taking a corner a little faster. Haven't heard them since and it's been over 30 minutes of driving. So out of sight out of mind. If they do become a gremlin I guess I will pop open the center console trim and take a peek to see if I can spot the little suckers if they fell further. Anyone know where the best panel to removal is, to access the largest cavity of the dash / console areas?


When I changed mine I lost one of those clips, and not sure if I just got lucky or what but after a few days of driving around I noticed it had somehow found it’s way onto the passenger side floor. 

Maybe you’ll get fortunate as well… keep an eye open on the floor and maybe see if you can feel around up into the dash from below. I wouldn’t be taking apart anything just to try and retrieve them… they are light weight enough that I doubt they will ever cause any rattles.

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

DoC0427 said:


> When I changed mine I lost one of those clips, and not sure if I just got lucky or what but after a few days of driving around I noticed it had somehow found it’s way onto the passenger side floor.
> 
> Maybe you’ll get fortunate as well… keep an eye open on the floor and maybe see if you can feel around up into the dash from below. I wouldn’t be taking apart anything just to try and retrieve them… they are light weight enough that I doubt they will ever cause any rattles.
> 
> ...


When they first went into the abyss it was loud, when I went driving and took the first corner and turned on the heater I heard both 'tink' around loudly. Ever since, not a peep. I did purchase an endoscope with magnet attachment that I'm going to be doing some exploration today to see if I can snag them. If not, then I'll just write it off, I'll keep an eye out on the floor boards.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

^^^ THIS, is the main reason I haven't installed mine yet.
Is there any way around losing these clips?
I'm not so much worried about the noise, but the potential electrical issues...infotainment...hvac...

Anyone have pics?

Bob. 

Happy New Year, btw...


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

OhioSpyderman said:


> ^^^ THIS, is the main reason I haven't installed mine yet.
> Is there any way around losing these clips?
> I'm not so much worried about the noise, but the potential electrical issues...infotainment...hvac...
> 
> ...



































Unfortunately no. There are significant gaps on either side under the tray that lead directly down into the dash cavity.
Best suggestion, go SLOW... really slow.

When your prying up, start at the left, using two pry tools, one along the shortest edge and another along the longest edge, only spread maybe two inches apart, start to get the corner peeled and then work your way across. DON'T GO FROM THE BACK EDGE nearest the window since the tray is tucked into that area.

Once you have the front edge entirely pried up, then put a bit if pressure pushing on the tray backwards as you lift it up and out. The reason for the clips popping off is the longest edges of the tray tend to snag onto the front part of the dash edges closest to you, snagging onto them and bending them off. I imagine, if you can create just a bit of flex on the dash to avoid the clips snagging, you'd probably pull the entire unit out in one piece with all 5 clips attached. 

The two side clips were anchored very well to the tray so they tend to stay put, it's just usually the front three clips that fall off. But honestly the inner lip edges of the dash which house the tray into the dash are about less than half an inch thick and aren't really a hard material, don't beast mode it or you could do some serious damage making your replacement cubby sit in there unsecured.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

The more I read, the less I want to attempt this.
If anyone wants a BNIB (opened to look at it), mine is for sale for $50 + actual shipping fees (I paid almost $80 3 months ago)....
PM me if interested...

Bob.


----------



## dyc1077 (Oct 29, 2009)

Is this a oem piece or aftermarket? Outside of USA part?


----------



## blassus (Jul 6, 2021)

dyc1077 said:


> Is this a oem piece or aftermarket? Outside of USA part?


It is not available on US vehicles but there is an OEM part for outside the US, P/N 5NB857922B. It's hard to find one that can be shipped to the US. Most people seem to get the Chinese version from Aliexpress or eBay. I doubt you would be able to notice the difference between the OEM and the Chinese one.

Here is where I bought mine: For TIGUAN 2019 2020 2021 Front Central Console Dashboard Storage box Holder | eBay

This is an OEM one but I don't think they ship to the States: Original VW Tiguan 5NA Shelf Dash Black 5NB857922B a55952 | eBay


----------

